# Tips for building womb lining



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
I have yet another question. I went for my scan on tues to see if I was ready for FET and my lining was 8 which apparently isn't enough. So I was put on an estrogen patch to build it more. I went back today and its only 8mm still. I'm gutted. I'm waiting for the consultant to call to see what's best as obviously I can't be kept on hold for too long or the quality of the lining will start to decrease.
Has anyone got any tips for building womb lining?
Fi
Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Fidub,

I don't have a solution, but I am surprised your clinic said that.

When I had my FET they told me that anything 8mm and above was good for FET.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Stacey
The more I read around the more I have realised that. They said what I've got is excellent quality too so my thinking us they should just go ahead but I guess it's not up to me.
Thank you for replying. 
Xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I would be very happy with 8mm. I always struggled with lining and on my successful cycle my lining was still only 6.7mm. Sometimes it is hard to build a good lining on a down regulated cycle and lining issues are very common with an FET.
Here are some lining tips though:
Co Enzyme Q10
Castor oil pack/heat pack on your lower tummy
Red Raspberry Leaf Tea
Femoral Massage
Plenty of protien.

If it is a problem that repeats itself you could try the hidden infection screening (Loads of great info in Agate's immune section)

Good luck xxx


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Omega 3 and vitamin e is good for lining, also google fertility yoga postures as just simply opening up your legs knees bent to each side lying diwn pillows supporting upper body and lower back it increases blood flow to the uterus... So less leg crossing as its all about getting good blood flow to where baby will be! Good luck x


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Smile - thank you for the reassurance. Transfer us tomorrow so fingers crossed its ok. I followed your tips but as long as its not got worse I'll be happy. I wish they rescanned this week but they told me there's no point as they are transferring anyway.

Supernoodle -thank you. I read that lying in bed and got myself straight into that position! 

I've had extra acupuncture, drank raspberry leaf tea, ate Brazil nuts, used a hot water bottle. I've been for some fast walks to get circulation going. So we shall see tomorrow. The great news is my frosties that were frozen on day one are developing well so two blastos going in.
Thanks everyone 
Xxx


----------

